# B. mendica ooth



## robo mantis (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok I just got my B. mendica ooth today from Ian. It arrived in good shape but it was cold by me today and the package was cold. That scared me do you guys think the ooth will be fine?


----------



## wuwu (Jan 27, 2007)

hmm that might be a problem since they're a desert species but i guess you'll see in a month or so.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm hopeing because it is fertile


----------



## Ian (Jan 28, 2007)

I didn't have a problem with any of my ootheca when they came over...which also got caught in the cold spell. I got a fair few hatches from those, and some I still have incubating.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yeah by the way when were these layed so I can predict a hatch time.


----------

